# Funny email conversation



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2009/12/04/funniest-email-conversation/


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That last pie chart (YES/NO) is classic.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, I'm exactly like David!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have you ever seen the Green-Peace global warming pie-chart? utter nonsense.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Have you ever seen the Green-Peace global warming pie-chart? utter nonsense.


I'm afraid I haven't, could you give me a link?


----------

